# Thomastik Infeld Flatwound Strings



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Anyone has an idea where to get Thomastik Infeld Flatwound Strings here in Canada? I've been using the D'Addario Chromes and wanted to try the Thomastik Infelds as a lot of people seem to like them more than the Chromes.

Thanks.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Call Avi at Moog Audio (514)-284-7434

Andy


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

They sell them at the Ottawa Folklore Centre


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I bought a set a L&M.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The London Guitar Shop

Fwiw, I've used both and prefer the D'Addario Chromes. They last longer. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow that was quick. Thanks a lot guys. I should've called L&M first I suppose. I did a google search and didn't find any Canadian dealers. I've forgotten all about the Ottawa Folklore Centre too. 

I actually like the Chromes, I just wanted to find out what's making some people say the Thomastiks are better.


----------



## gtech (Aug 20, 2008)

I use only Thomastik Infeld Flatwound 11s Strings on my Starfire guitar. I order them from US and find them costly.

So a few weeks ago, I ordered some strings from http://www.webstrings.com/flatwound_guitar_strings.html to check them against the Thomastik Infeld Flatwounds.

I am still waiting for the strings on my guitar to need a change though, because the Thomastik Infeld Flatwounds last and last...


----------

